
Can Donald Trump Save Twitter? - SmkyMt
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/jan/05/can-donald-trump-save-twitter
======
gigatexal
I was just thinking that he could. Every time he tweets twitter gets
mentioned. Maybe more people will join to talk about what he digs up and then
twitter could get more ad-revenue.

